# Oil change- now a burnt up engine



## danol (Jun 10, 2006)

Morning group, seeking advice and opinions.... purchased a 2013 G37 Infiniti from a dealer, 1/3017 ( big resale group) had the oil changed by my local shop I've done business with for 10+ years. 30,150 miles when purchased, oil changed around 33,000. Had a sound on Sunday that sounded like a heat shield/exhaust rattle. Tuesday, beforeo my commute the rattle began, once in gear and warmed up sound disappeared. About 30 miles into the commute the service engine soon light came on. Took it over to SW Infiniti. Call yesterday and was told there was no oil, engine is smoked. I have not heard if the plug was missing, no visible leaks on any drive where I park, work or home. 
Called local oil change guy, they want proof, say no way it could go 3'weeks with no oil. I know that, asked Infiniti tech to provide detail and possible scenarios of how this could happen. I'm not trying to take advantage of anyone, just think between oil change shop, dealer I purchased from based on tech scenarios someone should be responsible. I did not recognize this as a lifter rattle, low oil issue as no idiot lights flashed, didn't even enter my mind. Looking for your experience and or advice on a solution. 
Thanks all- Dano


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Oil change shop. You better hope they have insurance, a lot of them don't.

Hard to believe when your oil got low it didn't trigger an alarm


----------



## danol (Jun 10, 2006)

They have insurance they said but want proof of what happened....waiting for Infiniti tech opinions. There was a oil light that flashed on for a couple of seconds but then the service engine light came on. The light only flashed for a moment , didn't come back on, I-10 inbound and 20 miles to the shop so I kept going. No additional lights, limp mode, pull over dummy etc.....


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

If it's been 3 weeks since you had the oil changed, I think you're going to have a hard time pinning this on the oil change shop. If they'd left the plug out, you'd have known a lot sooner.

Do you have a cover under the engine? Those will make it difficult to see an oil leak unless it's really substantial. Maybe could have been a loose oil filter that wasn't leaking enough to show up on the ground when parked? A loose plug would have probably fallen out pretty quickly.

I'm curious to hear what Infinity says the cause of the oil loss was.


----------



## danol (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm interested as well. I hope they can find 2-3 reasons why this may have happened. I'm going to ask if the plug could rattle loose over time, if there was a separate issue with the engine, perhaps they only put in a few quarts of oil by mistake and it took time to burn through that. At a loss for ideas with little mechanical experience. 8-10k for a replacement out of my pocket would have been a nice redo on my boat!! First world problems but rather not have the expense.


----------



## czbrian (Aug 16, 2011)

I take it you never check the oil yourself? That's the biggest mistake right there. You should be checking your immediately after getting it changed and then after driving it for a little while to make sure everything got tightened up properly. I change my own oil and shine a flash light under everything after driving the next day to make sure there isn't anything leaking. I even pop the hood every weekend on our vehicles to make sure all the fluid levels are good.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

3 weeks after oil change. Nope that wouldnt happen. No alarms, notifications, going to be very hard to prove. Probably caint. If oil change folks wanted to they could use their insurance. Probably not. I would push the dealer as to what he or they really found.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

If there was no leak then they probably didn't put enough oil in to start


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

1) It leaked out

2) Your car burned it

3) or they drained it and either did not put enough oil in it or forgot and it ran on less than 1qt for a while


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

You also need to exaamine the tailpipe and see if it has oil in it


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Hope it all works out in your favor. Had a similar experience-plug was not tightened and when I got home after oil change, saw a line of oil in driveway, immediately called oil change place and they said their fault-but that was one mile and 5 minutes after oil change. Did you notice oil on garage floor or driveway?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Going to be difficult to prove. Have it hooked up to a computer and scanned for codes. Those idiot lights should never be trusted...


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

bwguardian said:


> Going to be difficult to prove. Have it hooked up to a computer and scanned for codes. *Those idiot lights should never be trusted*...


I tend to agree with that but, some cars don't allow you to physically check the oil level. I don't know if Infinity is one of those, my BMW has no way to manually check the oil level, you have to rely on the sensor. On the plus side, the sensor will actually tell you what the level is, not just that it's there, and lets you know when you need to add a quart. Mine is a turbo and consumes some oil when driven in a spirited manner with high boost.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

so you got no oil pressure warning? How long have you owned the vehicle?

3 weeks after means it wasnt a loose drainplug if you drive it regularly. loose oil filter may do it, but make a mess everywhere.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

A very similar situation happened to a friend of mine's son. They had the oil changed at the local lube shop (rhymes with iffy) and a few weeks later the engine is knocking. They took it to a mechanic (not sure if dealer or not) and apparently the drain plug had been cross threaded into the pan and the oil all leaked out over time, so they never noticed it. The lube shop never took responsibility (we don't know we were the last people to touch it defense) and my friend ended up hosed with no restitution. It sounds like you're in a better situation then he was, so that's good.


----------



## CAMDEX (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm guessing the filter was not fully tightened and it slowly leaked there. Probably close to an exhaust pipe so when it leaked, under oil pressure when running, it burned up leaving no residual oil on the floor or anywhere to be seen. Good luck with your trouble.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Infinity has a dipstick.

Something is not adding up and I would not be be so quick to dismiss mechanical failure. When an engine gets low on oil, the pressure drops, the lifters start tapping and then it overheats and seizes up. 

You could have a situation of a loose oil filter, or, not enough oil added when the service was done. Or, you could have a problem with the engine, broken ring, etc. 

I would not totally trust the dealer, they may be quick to pass the blame when it is actually a mechanical problem. I would want to be there with the mechanic when he looks at it. 

Hopefully the computer will tell you what happened.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

bg said:


> I tend to agree with that but, some cars don't allow you to physically check the oil level. I don't know if Infinity is one of those, my BMW has no way to manually check the oil level, you have to rely on the sensor. On the plus side, the sensor will actually tell you what the level is, not just that it's there, and lets you know when you need to add a quart. *Mine is a turbo and consumes some oil when driven in a spirited manner with high boost.*


sadly those consume oil no matter how you drive it.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

bigfishtx said:


> I would not totally trust the dealer, they may be quick to pass the blame when it is actually a mechanical problem. I would want to be there with the mechanic when he looks at it.


NEVER trust the dealer that sold it to you. I have seen too many times dealers (mainly bmw) sell a customer a vehicle that is known to consume oil and just push the customer to buy a policy on it.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Was there oil on the ground where you park it????


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

I had a co-worker (and neighbor) mention that the oil pressure light (in her words, the "little teapot light") had come on, and that she was taking her car in to the dealership. We checked the oil and the dipstick was dry, she had her car towed in rather than starting it again.

No leak in the parking lot, no leak in her garage or driveway. Plug in.

If I recall correctly, it was a malfunctioning pcv valve that was allowing oil to leak out somewhere inside the engine/transmission/exhaust system.

Anyway, saw it myself. Doesn't have to leak out onto the ground, lack of oil doesn't necessarily mean it wasn't added by the oil change shop.


----------



## hippyfisher2 (Aug 13, 2016)

I have a 2008 G37. These engines had this problem for a while when the VQ37VHR first came out. They supposedly fixed the issue after 2010. Here is the TSB for that. http://www.infinitig37.com/TSB/1SY30.pdf

I have an alarm set in the car's computer to come in every 1,000 miles to check the oil. Never been too bad in mine, it usually needs about a half quart or less at that interval. But you can read through this thread to see that some people were getting whole blocks replaced under warranty. http://www.myg37.com/forums/tsb-technical-bulletins/212317-g37-oil-consumption-itb10-048-a.html

I hope this isnt your issue. Just something to be aware of with this particular motor.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

some of those cheap filters will slowly leak out oil ( especially if its overtightened). by the time u find out its too late.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

I guess the lesson here is when "idiot lights" come on, stop and check the oil. You might have been able to save yourself a lot of grief. Also I hope you are having someone besides the dealer who sold you the car do the forensic work. CYA is the golden rule in places like that so don't trust them.


----------



## danol (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks all, 
there was no oil in my drive, or at work where I park every day. I didn't buy it from Infiniti, bought it from Cmax. headed to Infiniti to have them do an "autopsy" of possible reasons on this. If it's a cracked block or something related to loosing oil, it would fall back to Cmax. If they say it's likely do to loose filter, plug rattled out after 3 weeks, then it's the oil shop. I'll read the factory link posted. It may fall back to Infiniti as well since there was little to no warning of any issue, bad sensor perhaps. Again, I'm not trying to get over on anyone, Infiniti should have an opinion as to what happened. It's still under their warranty, still under Cmax warranty but both may say it's related to the oil change. Also having them check to see if the undercarriage is sprayed with oil. 

I'll keep you posted as to the findings and possible solution.

thanks-d


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Your on the right track. Good luck.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Outearly said:


> I had a co-worker (and neighbor) mention that the oil pressure light (in her words, the "little teapot light") had come on, and that she was taking her car in to the dealership. We checked the oil and the dipstick was dry, she had her car towed in rather than starting it again.
> 
> No leak in the parking lot, no leak in her garage or driveway. Plug in.
> 
> ...


That's a very plausible scenario. In turbo engines, the CCV (PCV valve is part of this) is usually routed back into the intake to keep stinky crankcase gasses from venting to atmosphere. When you start boosting the engine, it will push oil through the CCV so if you have one that isn't closing properly, it's entirely possible that it could push it all out.

I'm not familiar with the G37 but, a cursory Google search makes it look like it is a turbo engine so, it's entirely possible the motor just consumed the oil and that's why you didn't see anything.


----------



## Toby_Corgi (Mar 11, 2015)

Good luck getting this resolved. I suspect this is the reason it was on a used car lot.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Similar*

But what happened was that an oil line to the VVT port came off (bad design) 3.5L engine --I ran the engine for a week, kept noticing valve rattle, checked oil and ZERO on dipstik. Never had any oil on the ground, no low oil indicators , it only pumped out while running

I always ran Mobil one - got the oil line replaced , thought the engine was trashed, but went ahead - refilled and its still running 100K later --

Those run without oil Mobil One ads are true -


----------



## DUTY FIRST (Jun 23, 2012)

Quit wasting time trying to handle it yourself. Call your insurance company. YES, YOUR INSURANCE COMPANY ! 

If you have Comprehensive or OTC coverage, (which you probably do) file a claim.

If your agent says it's not covered, don't let that deter you. Go direct to the insurance carriers claim dept. If they try to deny coverage, go up the line to a supervisor, and make them show you the exclusion in writing. As a retired insurance claim executive, I urge you to do this now.

 Read your policy. It is a sudden and accidental loss, it is not a deliberate act, and the damage is not confined to mechanical or electrical breakdown or failure. Go for it.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

DUTY FIRST said:


> Quit wasting time trying to handle it yourself. Call your insurance company. YES, YOUR INSURANCE COMPANY !
> 
> If you have Comprehensive or OTC coverage, (which you probably do) file a claim.
> 
> ...


He said he does not know the cause of loss. (It very well could be mechanical breakdown). And why would he want to file on his own insurance when there is probably another way to take care of the damage?


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

At 33K I'm guessing the time has expired on the original warranty. If not and the oil loss lies with an engine issue warranty should cover it. If the oil change place did not torque the filter properly and it backed off or the plug did the same, it will be on them. I am interested to hear what the Infinity tech has to say.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I guess this can only be solved if they can source where the oil came out.

Should be interesting keep us posted.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

They need to check to see if there was 2 gaskets under the oil filter,, sometimes the gasket from the last filter sticks to the housing,, it can cause a slower leak,, but it should have been enough to see it in your driveway..


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Curious to see how this pans out. My uneducated guess is the engine is consuming the oil and somebody dumped it to Carmax. Just too much oil gone to not see leak spots.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

SSST said:


> Curious to see how this pans out. My uneducated guess is the engine is consuming the oil and somebody dumped it to Carmax. Just too much oil gone to not see leak spots.


a bad pcv system will consume 1qt every 500miles or so.


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

My guess would be leaking seals in the Turbocharger, need to have someone check the aftercooler ( intake ) lines for oil residue from a leaking turbo. This will let the engine burn the oil pretty much unnoticed.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Your tailpipe will be oily if it is mechanical


----------



## danol (Jun 10, 2006)

*update*

I did get a diagnosis from Infiniti. they showed me where there was " sludge" in the oil pan. their manager said it could not have had that much sludge over the 3,000 mile run since I've had it. It was a from Louisiana so service records were not available at their shop. With Infiniti's description and pictures I went back to cmax. While i did not get a clean answer because they want to confirm the Infiniti findings, i left with the feeling they were going to make me whole on the transaction. I was told I'd have their final disposition later this evening but left the lot optimistic that they'd make me whole on the deal. Will likely include another car from them rather than a check but I do believe this was an abnormal situation, not a standard situation.

I'll post when I get my call. things happen in business, it's about making them right that keeps a customer. If not I may look at my insurance policy as noted back a few statements. Thanks all


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Hope they take care of it. Probably was flooded and someone changed the oil and traded it in.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Sorry to hear this. what a pain in the ***


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

danol said:


> I did get a diagnosis from Infiniti. they showed me where there was " sludge" in the oil pan. their manager said it could not have had that much sludge over the 3,000 mile run since I've had it. It was a from Louisiana so service records were not available at their shop. With Infiniti's description and pictures I went back to cmax. While i did not get a clean answer because they want to confirm the Infiniti findings, i left with the feeling they were going to make me whole on the transaction. I was told I'd have their final disposition later this evening but left the lot optimistic that they'd make me whole on the deal. Will likely include another car from them rather than a check but I do believe this was an abnormal situation, not a standard situation.
> 
> I'll post when I get my call. things happen in business, it's about making them right that keeps a customer. If not I may look at my insurance policy as noted back a few statements. Thanks all


Good luck to you, I had a friend that bought a vehicle from them, a couple weeks later she took it back for a minor issue, while they were correcting that, they discovered it had been previously wreck. They took it back/full refund on the spot.


----------



## Lee T (Jun 15, 2016)

Goggle..."G37 oil consumption issues" if you care to see some other's comments on long time issue.

Not saying the NISSAN problem is what has happened to yours...But...

INFINITY is NISSAN by the way as LEXUS is TOYOTA.

I had a 2005 G35 and it would use about a quart of oil in about 7,000 miles my change interval using MOBIL 1 Synthetic.

At about 80K miles I replaced the Valve Covers because:

On the G35, 3.5 Litre Engine the valve covers are plastic and crack. The crack allows a bit of oil to seep into the Spark Plug recess in the Head.
Tell-tale sign of failed covers is spark detonation at higher RPMs as the oil around the plug arcs to the Head(s). Bang...Bang...POP. Ya know.

INFINITY Valve Covers are about $100 each. NISSAN are about $25 each.
Same part as same engine except Mfg Badge...INFINITY....NISSAN.......Who cares!

Typically G35 Valve Covers last til about 60K ish miles til need replacing.
Very common and well known issue for G35.

Now, with all that said your car not very high on miles and so soon since oil change = Something amiss.

I hate having anyone change my oil as typically Public School drop-outs man those places mostly. Our lives much less engine's lives literally depend on oil change properly done.

I think you will come out ok but may take a while while everybody passes the blame.

Good luck






:texasflag:brew2::texasflag


----------



## DUTY FIRST (Jun 23, 2012)

bigfishtx said:


> He said he does not know the cause of loss. (It very well could be mechanical breakdown). And why would he want to file on his own insurance when there is probably another way to take care of the damage?


I know what I'm talking about. You haven't a clue.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

danol said:


> I did get a diagnosis from Infiniti. they showed me where there was " sludge" in the oil pan. their manager said it could not have had that much sludge over the 3,000 mile run since I've had it. It was a from Louisiana so service records were not available at their shop. With Infiniti's description and pictures I went back to cmax. While i did not get a clean answer because they want to confirm the Infiniti findings, i left with the feeling they were going to make me whole on the transaction. I was told I'd have their final disposition later this evening but left the lot optimistic that they'd make me whole on the deal. Will likely include another car from them rather than a check but I do believe this was an abnormal situation, not a standard situation.
> 
> I'll post when I get my call. things happen in business, it's about making them right that keeps a customer. If not I may look at my insurance policy as noted back a few statements. Thanks all


Carmax is good about taking care of problems in the first 30 days. I've bought several vehicles from them, you pay a little more there than you would with a private party but, the warranty makes it worth it. I've always taken what I buy from them straight to my mechanic, gotten a punch list of what needs to be repaired and taken it right back to Carmax with the list. They've repaired every problem with no complaints whenever I've done this and given me a loaner while they did it. It's always been $1500+ worth of repairs.


----------



## reese (Oct 9, 2005)

True tory, had a buddy in Kansas rebuild a Toyota engine ( first Jap engine for him ). Once he had it back up and running he showed me a part, said what is this ? I said I don;t know... He drove it for almost 2 weeks before it locked up. It was part of the oil pump that he left out.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

DUTY FIRST said:


> I know what I'm talking about. You haven't a clue.


Been in the business for 37 years hot shot


----------



## rynochop2.0 (Jul 14, 2016)

As mentioned, get your insurance carrier involved sooner rather than later


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned checking your oil level. Fail

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## 3GENTS_Fishing (May 16, 2014)

We have the M37 Sport. There is an engine cover that must be removed prior to oil change. Wife took it to a quick change place while we were visiting family out of town. Driving down the freeway she calls me saying car is vibrating and acting up. She pulls over and I meet up with her. They didn't put the shield on and part had vibrated loose. It caught air and folded back and started dragging. Car is so low to ground I couldn't get to it without serious jack and proper tools. Had a tow truck load it and he noticed the oil was leaking out onto that shield. Long story short, plug was poorly replaced and shield vibration diverted the oil to back tire area. Would've never known it was leaking. We don't use rookie shops anymore on that vehicle. It's completely shroud in road armor underneath and in the engine compartment.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

gom1 said:


> I'm surprised nobody has mentioned checking your oil level. Fail
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


People still do that??


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

SSST said:


> People still do that??


That's how I learned. Fried a nice tree fiddy cheby..i hope it never happens again, lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## danol (Jun 10, 2006)

*Austin feedback...........*

I had the oil changed 3 weeks before this incident took place. I've been driving a few years, many of them in cars that were barely street worthy, blue smoke, white smoke, none of them burned through 6 quarts of oil in 1,500 miles...thanks for pointing out the obvious but there was no sign until it went south. When the check engine light came on near 59 and I-10 I was not about to pull over. Those problems may not exist in Austin but they sure do in Houston. Stop and check the oil........better be checking to insure all of my magazines are full capacity and one up......

I'll post when I hear back from cmax


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Wasn't bashing you,hope you get it straightened out
Best of luck to you!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

gom1 said:


> That's how I learned. Fried a nice tree fiddy cheby..i hope it never happens again, lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


Yeah I know, it can happen. Believe me, I checked many a dipstick in my first couple vehicles! I know from my Dad's truck, when a newer Chevy runs low, it's throwing all kinds of alarms at you, enough to make sure you pull over. Turns out his was a bad sensor, but we had to listen to all the dinging back from the Hill Country.


----------



## danol (Jun 10, 2006)

The sensor was mentioned, the " sludge" may have clogged it. Found one interesting link while searching potential issues, same year, make, model. Guy had changed from regular oil after using it for some 35k miles. Switched to synthetic as I did. His report said the synthetic loosened the solids from the regular oil and same results I had. If I looked around longer I'd find an answer to fit any story my imagination could come up with.... the Russians did it! 

Found my sense of humor after the " did ya check the oil" comment, i'd have asked my wife the same thing and would have likely thought she was a dumb$$!

If the shoe fits!!!!
If cmax comes through it will be s cheap, yet good lesson. 
Thanks all-'keep ya posted on the outcome


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

danol said:


> The sensor was mentioned, the " sludge" may have clogged it. *Found one interesting link while searching potential issues, same year, make, model. Guy had changed from regular oil after using it for some 35k miles. Switched to synthetic as I did. His report said the synthetic loosened the solids from the regular oil and same results I had.* If I looked around longer I'd find an answer to fit any story my imagination could come up with.... the Russians did it!
> 
> Found my sense of humor after the " did ya check the oil" comment, i'd have asked my wife the same thing and would have likely thought she was a dumb$$!
> 
> ...


Why do you feel Carmax should pay for something you caused? Your insurance should be the direction in this case...


----------



## Walleyewilly (Jan 31, 2017)

*....*



bwguardian said:


> Why do you feel Carmax should pay for something you caused? Your insurance should be the direction in this case...


Why do you think he caused it, at this point? He was just posting something he found on the internet and didn't say that "was" the cause. And in any case, if the oil meets the manufacturer's specifications, that kind of failure shouldn't happen, especially at that low of mileage.

That being said, I had issues on an older Corolla (2000) after I switched from dino oil to Mobil One at a little over 80k miles. It did not burn one drop of oil between oil changes on the dino, changed religiously between 3500 and 4k. Once I switched to Mobil One, it would be a quart low at 5,000 mi. oil change intervals.

Anyways, to the OP, hope you get your issues worked out to your satisfaction.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

bwguardian said:


> Why do you feel Carmax should pay for something you caused? Your insurance should be the direction in this case...


Do you think a motor should lock up if you switch oil types?


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

fishinguy said:


> Do you think a motor should lock up if you switch oil types?


No kidding, right? It seems like this would be a much more common problem if that were the case.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

danol said:


> The sensor was mentioned, the " sludge" may have clogged it. Found one interesting link while searching potential issues, same year, make, model. Guy had changed from regular oil after using it for some 35k miles. Switched to synthetic as I did. His report said the synthetic loosened the solids from the regular oil and same results I had. If I looked around longer I'd find an answer to fit any story my imagination could come up with.... the Russians did it!
> 
> Found my sense of humor after the " did ya check the oil" comment, i'd have asked my wife the same thing and would have likely thought she was a dumb$$!
> 
> ...


Danol

Sorry if I missed your post, but, did they say where the oil went? I read you say that there was a lot of sludge, but, still don't understand where the oil went? Blow by?

Makes you wonder if the prior owner ever changed the oil.


----------



## Lee T (Jun 15, 2016)

Old Wive's Tale about switch to Synthetic and will crash engine.

Your Infinity probably delivered from Factory with Synthetic oil.

One of the major hazards of petroleum oil in an engine is the paraffin content = WAX = "SLUDGE".

You seem very calm about this and that is highly advisable.

This is an unusual circumstance as I recall your new vehicle wasn't of many miles.

I have been using Synthetic oil since 1970s. The stories I have witnessed of rewards associated are extensive. I began selling Amsoil in 1970s just to have plenty at track and available for fellow racers.

You do not have a race car and I suspect you are not a Race car driver.
Different circumstances of course...Apples / Oranges sort of but not really when you get into the science.

For the everyday car owner...Synthetic oil increases engine life. Change intervals are typically about double Petroleum oil mileage but about 2x the $ so only advantage = extended engine life.

An example of race car benefit I have witnessed and others is the reduction of friction = about 50 degrees less engine temp. Then the motor can be tuned "hotter" = more speed.
Last thing any racer wants is to be on the side of the track with crashed engine. I know nothing about 1/4 mile drags but I hear theose guys much prefer Synthetic as well.

My God....I hope this Thread doesn't run off into an oil debate as those are so common.

:texasflag:brew2::brew2::texasflag


----------



## rynochop2.0 (Jul 14, 2016)

bigfishtx said:


> Da
> Makes you wonder if the prior owner ever changed the oil.


Good point...2013 Infiniti, good chance was a leased vehicle. Some folks drive those cars like they're stolen.


----------



## danol (Jun 10, 2006)

*Calm for now*

I am taking the attitude that I need them a heck of a lot more than they need me. I've not had any reply from them but plan to visit the location tomorrow and seek a solution. Start with the service manager and go up the food chain as needed. One of the MOD's I met briefly seemed very reasonable and I did not put him into a defensive position. I am willing to seek legal remedy but trust that common sense and fairness will prevail. I hope to have a final update for you tomorrow.

Thanks again- dano


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Great attitude. Hopefully that will help bring a satisfactory resolution to the problem. Good luck.



danol said:


> I am taking the attitude that I need them a heck of a lot more than they need me. I've not had any reply from them but plan to visit the location tomorrow and seek a solution. Start with the service manager and go up the food chain as needed. One of the MOD's I met briefly seemed very reasonable and I did not put him into a defensive position. I am willing to seek legal remedy but trust that common sense and fairness will prevail. I hope to have a final update for you tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks again- dano


----------



## texasfisherman (Mar 9, 2007)

Food for thought and I haven't seen it discussed yet.
#1. The crankcase on a 2010 Infiniti G37 holds a total of 6.0 quarts of oil. BUT (and this is a big BUTT....kinda like Oprah) only 5.2 quarts are drained when changing oil and filter. Hence, if the oil change guys neglected to refill the crankcase, you would still have 0.8 quarts of oil in the engine. Plausibly, you could have driven around for some time without torching the engine.
The total capacity of the crankcase being more than what is drained during an oil change is a common thing with Nissan/Infiniti.
In our shop, we service a lot of Nissan/Infiniti and we have numerous customers who are terrible about their vehicle maintenance. They will come in to have us diagnose their Check Engine Light. Upon pulling the codes, we find DTCs for Variable Camshaft Timing issues. Since the VVT solenoids need OIL PRESSURE to function, our very next step is to check the oil level. Invariably, the level will not register on the dipstick.
Then, we go in the office and inform the customer that they don't need a diagnosis....they need an oil change....and they need to STOP driving 10,000 miles between changes.
Of course I haven't looked at your vehicle but from what I've seen, Nissans and Infinitis will run with an extremely low oil level. So....it is possible that you left the oil change facility without the 5.2 quarts of oil they would have drained out, the 0.8 quarts that were remaining allowed you to drive 3 weeks and then the game was up.

#2. The argument that changing from conventional motor oil to synthetic and that the synthetic oil "loosened" the sludge in the engine is BUNK. 
If the engine had locked because of this, the crankcase would still be full of oil....not empty. The loosening of the sludge would have plugged the screen on the oil pump and starved the engine of oil pressure....not run the engine dry.
I have seen people switch from conventional to synthetic and the engine begins to consume oil at an alarming rate but in every instance, those were very high mileage engines....I would never expect that from an engine with only 30K.

Hope this helps.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

texasfisherman said:


> Food for thought and I haven't seen it discussed yet.
> #1. The crankcase on a 2010 Infiniti G37 holds a total of 6.0 quarts of oil. BUT (and this is a big BUTT....kinda like Oprah) only 5.2 quarts are drained when changing oil and filter. Hence, if the oil change guys neglected to refill the crankcase, you would still have 0.8 quarts of oil in the engine. Plausibly, you could have driven around for some time without torching the engine.
> The total capacity of the crankcase being more than what is drained during an oil change is a common thing with Nissan/Infiniti.
> In our shop, we service a lot of Nissan/Infiniti and we have numerous customers who are terrible about their vehicle maintenance. They will come in to have us diagnose their Check Engine Light. Upon pulling the codes, we find DTCs for Variable Camshaft Timing issues. Since the VVT solenoids need OIL PRESSURE to function, our very next step is to check the oil level. Invariably, the level will not register on the dipstick.
> ...


I Would just think that had he left with only the .8 quarts that engine would be sounding like a diesel with all the lifter tapping and he would notice "Something" was wrong. However we do know that he run the motor without oil and didn't know so I guess it is possible. I am really interested to find out what really happend here.


----------



## texasfisherman (Mar 9, 2007)

fishinguy said:


> I Would just think that had he left with only the .8 quarts that engine would be sounding like a diesel with all the lifter tapping and he would notice "Something" was wrong. However we do know that he run the motor without oil and didn't know so I guess it is possible. I am really interested to find out what really happend here.


I hear ya. But believe me, it's amazing how little oil the Nissan/Infiniti engines need to run.
I've changed oil on them and drained out less than 2 cups....and there were no performance issues or noise.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*I Can second this*



texasfisherman said:


> I hear ya. But believe me, it's amazing how little oil the Nissan/Infiniti engines need to run.
> I've changed oil on them and drained out less than 2 cups....and there were no performance issues or noise.


With what little info we have gotten. I would say Lube shop did'nt pump the oil back after the oil was drained


----------



## danol (Jun 10, 2006)

Infiniti dealer said this sludge buildup is likely what caused the failure. It would be under their warranty but they don't cover neglect. They stated, for my documentation, that this could not have happened in the 3,000 miles I had put on the car. It appears the oil may have not been changed by the original owner. 

Met cmax GM on monday, plead my case with the photos and statements from Infiniti, he said these things happen on occasion. They were to tow the car from Infiniti and conduct their own inspection. At 10:00 today it will will be 3 full days since my meeting. I'm going to call today for an update. I've been very patient
In the process. I guess what is beginning to be of concern is that I have not had a call returned from them. It was 3 days with their service manager, now 3 days with no update or status call from GM. Not trying to push too hard as I need them more than they need me. I hope to have a favorable update soon.
Dano


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

texasfisherman's post above sounds logical.

I admit I pay for oil changes rather than do my own, and have used the same place for a long time. For several years now, one of their rules is that the employee shows the customer / driver the level on the dipstick after filling but before driving away. With 2 or 3 employees bouncing back and forth between bays, a checks & balances system must be followed to prevent mistakes.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

3 days without a call to update the status? It's UNACCEPTABLE.
I would call them daily to get status update. Things like this can only get worse, never get better.
Unless you show them that you care and you are on top of the subject, they will just put you in the bottom of their list to do. End of the day, this is just a big expense for them.


----------



## Marlin-Mania (Oct 22, 2004)

I think you should change your username to Danoil. Just kidding, I hope you can look back sometime and laugh. I also hope it turns out ok and you get your car replaced :cheers:


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

I would be documenting somehow other than a phone call. 
Certified letter or at least emails cc'd to numerous people- maybe including my attorney.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

No telling where this will end.
Not trying to sound arrogant but...I used to do all my oil changes until we got a car that was so low I couldn't get under it and it wouldn't fit my ramps. I started using a local owned oil change place. Same guys been working there for years. I razz them a bit about when they last wiped out that funnel and they call me "Mr. Anal". I take them my own oil and filter. I do not go sit in the waiting room and watch TV. I stand right there with them, out of their way, on the driveway. I can see what they do. They learned to not ever turn my new oil filter upside down with the gasket on the dirty slab ever again. All this BS said, you have to take some responsibility for what other folks do. Only way I can be sure what happened is to see it being done. 
I would also say that I would not use the cheap quick change oil place filters. Buy good quality filters (not the orange Fram), and OEM will usually be best.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

redexpress said:


> No telling where this will end.
> Not trying to sound arrogant but...I used to do all my oil changes until we got a car that was so low I couldn't get under it and it wouldn't fit my ramps. I started using a local owned oil change place. Same guys been working there for years. I razz them a bit about when they last wiped out that funnel and they call me "Mr. Anal". I take them my own oil and filter. I do not go sit in the waiting room and watch TV. I stand right there with them, out of their way, on the driveway. I can see what they do. They learned to not ever turn my new oil filter upside down with the gasket on the dirty slab ever again. All this BS said, you have to take some responsibility for what other folks do. Only way I can be sure what happened is to see it being done.
> I would also say that I would not use the cheap quick change oil place filters. Buy good quality filters (not the orange Fram), and OEM will usually be best.


He drove it for 3000 miles. I don't think his choice of oil, filters or service techs have anything to do with it. I hope Cmax makes this right.


----------



## robbiedeleon (Mar 9, 2016)

X2^^^^^^^^

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## rringstaff (Jul 25, 2014)

I still don't understand where the oil went


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

rringstaff said:


> I still don't understand where the oil went


Rick?


----------



## rringstaff (Jul 25, 2014)

yes


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

rringstaff said:


> I still don't understand where the oil went


Asked this question 3-4 pages back.

I assume they are saying engine shot, rings worn out causing oil usage. If this is the case the tailpipe would be very oily and the car would puff blue smoke?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Somewhere back in the reads I think some check oil light came on. Nuff said.


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

I never understood why gasoline engines don't have an oil failure switch like diesel equipment. 

On a tractor, if you don't get oil pressure in a few seconds it shuts the tractor down. It seems like simple and old technology not to be using.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

rringstaff said:


> I still don't understand where the oil went


Post # 66 gives a very likely answer. Maybe the oil change place drained old oil and never even put in new oil.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Grumpy365 said:


> I never understood why gasoline engines don't have an oil failure switch like diesel equipment.
> 
> On a tractor, if you don't get oil pressure in a few seconds it shuts the tractor down. It seems like simple and old technology not to be using.


This is one of the things I really like about HEUI system on my 7.3, it used high pressure oil to fire the injectors so no oil, no fuel. No chance of running it out of oil.


----------



## Lee T (Jun 15, 2016)

rringstaff said:


> I still don't understand where the oil went


Away?

Somewhere else?

Not here?

Ground?

Road?

Never filled?

Somebody jaked up his nice, used car and he got a few miles til death.

Our lives depend on proper oil changes and should never be taken for granted.

I just feel I must be responsible and in charge of whether we make it home or not.

Many years I would never let anyone do mine.

Now I have no tools or floor jack so I watch the guys fill my engines with proper oil and check level when done.

It is just not a thing to take for granted.

:brew2::texasflag:brew2:


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Carnax will fix it
When they performed the inspection, the tech should of noticed the sludged motor from the last original owner.
Sludge happens 
When you don't change the oil


----------



## danol (Jun 10, 2006)

*As of yesterday*

Called cmax for update. GM was off. 10 minutes from work so drove over to see the service manager. Said its not their issue, go after oil change guy. He did not call the Infiniti SM, questioned their experience after telling me his experience. They did not tow the car from Infiniti, said there was no need to, I was told they would to complete their assessment. Said unless oil change guy had it on video from February 20th, they would not assume responsibility. 
Called oil change people, they said they video but don't save unless there is an incident, the video only stays for a week unless they save it. They sent me their reply: they use quart singles for synthetic, not pumped out of a gun, they used 5.5 quarts per the invoice. Car was at 33,663 on 2/20/17. 3/21 car was at 35,965 when dropped off at Infiniti with service engine light on. If they had not replaced the drained oil it could not have gone 3,300 miles on half a quart. Made sense.
Emailed cmax GM. Presented facts as I know them, asked for a satisfactory reply by EOB today. My attorney has demand letter drafted for action if I don't get favorable response.

Cmax may be mistaking my patience for weakness......not the case.
I'll keep ya posted!
Dano


----------



## danol (Jun 10, 2006)

In addition, called Infiniti SM and left a message that I was willing to pay a tech for a detailed autopsy of the situation. No returned call yet. May be seeking and independent opinion from a service tech, Infiniti may have a reason they don't want to perform this on a vehicle still under their 36,000 warranty. They,may be sending me a storage bill soon, dang car has been sitting in their yard for 11 days. 
Do not have an explanation where the oil went. Will check exhaust, radiator as mentioned by fellow 2cooler.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Oil usually will not go into the coolant because your coolant pressure is higher than the oil pressure. That is why you see water in the oil with head problems.

There is no way they would have noticed a sludged engine at Carmax unless they dropped the oil pan.

You have a warranty issue, with an oil leak somewhere imo.

Danol, I would ask my auto insurance carrier to get involved at this point. It won't hurt to report it, they may help you here.

I don't think you are getting the truth from Infinity or Carmax.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

danol said:


> In addition, called Infiniti SM and left a message that I was willing to pay a tech for a detailed autopsy of the situation. No returned call yet. May be seeking and independent opinion from a service tech, Infiniti may have a reason they don't want to perform this on a vehicle still under their 36,000 warranty. They,may be sending me a storage bill soon, dang car has been sitting in their yard for 11 days.
> Do not have an explanation where the oil went. Will check exhaust, radiator as mentioned by fellow 2cooler.


You can have a sample of the oil mailed off and analyzed by a third party for $20 or so.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Carmax, infinity, or oil change? "Somebody's doing the raping" Donald Trump


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Time to drop the lawyer letter and here's why-

1. What's their impetus to act if you do not? Just some patient guy who is not forcing the issue. They will shirk responsibility forever. 

2. Attorneys and lawsuits are expensive. Much easier for them to take a $6,000 repair bill or claim against their insurance than a $50,000 attorney bill. 

My advice is to either get your insurance involved or to send them a certified letter from your attorney today. When you do, make sure the certified letter goes to the GM, and to the GM's regional boss.


----------



## rem44mag (Mar 17, 2010)

I would check radiator for oil in the water . It could have a cracked block . I had 
that issue on a truck . With only 35,000 miles on the car there should not be any sludge 
to speak of even if the oil was never changed . I would have the oil analyzed .
chances are there was a wrong additive used that caused the sludge


----------



## danol (Jun 10, 2006)

*Update*

Certified demand letters going out Monday morning. Gave cmax 24 hours to reply to my email, not responsed as of 4:30 yesterday. Letter will go to local GM, Regional Manager and corporate customer care.

Will be at Infiniti Monday morning to see if they will do an analysis of the recommendations from this forum, find where the oil went. If they are unwilling, even with an offer to pay for the time and report then a fellow 2cooler will do the autopsy.

Oil change place will submit notarized statement of oil used, amount and mileage when changed.

We will see.......thanks all, not fun with limited knowledge, full time job and the triangle of finger pointing.


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

What a nightmare!
Keep us posted.


----------



## danol (Jun 10, 2006)

*Update*

Cmax has denied any responsibility, GM visited with me yesterday. Asked for him to summarize the discussion in writing, said he'd have to get with his legal department. I went up the food chain with corporate. 
Demand letter sent yesterday local and corporate.
Infiniti is going to perform work to authenticate pre-existing condition assumption referring to the sludge and prior owner neglect.
Reviewing my insurance policy today.

Went from optimistic to very frustrated in a few short hours. Cmax has done none of the due diligence promised and I wouldn't trust their local SM at this point if they said they would look at it now.

Principle at this time. We'll see what the Infiniti forensics reveal........


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Good luck dealing with CarMax


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

fwiw- Carmax stock is trading down 5.64% over last 3 days. 
The power of 2 cool is strong.


----------



## Reloading (Oct 27, 2014)

To summarize, please correct any mistakes.


You bought it from CarMax and put over 3000 miles on it. 
You had the oil changed and drove another 3 weeks.
You never checked the oil level. 
No oil in engine.
The engine light came on and you continued on for another 20 miles. 
The oil drain plug had not fallen out.
No evidence of a leak where you park at home or at work.

You'll have a hard time pinning this on CMax after 3000 miles AND no oil at the time of failure, the lack of oil will outweigh the presence of sludge. You'll also have a hard time pinning it on the oil change place after driving for 3 weeks. 

How far are you willing to go with the lawyer stuff? Seems that it may be throwing good money after bad.


----------



## danol (Jun 10, 2006)

*In summary*

Car had 30150 when purchased from max, 1/30/17
Oil change at 32,633
Didn't check oil level, didn't think I needed to, generally change out my synthetic every 5,000
At about 35,900 on 3/21/17 service engine light came on, 20 miles from SW Infiniti dealer. On my truck, service engine is " tighten your gas cap" not pull over immediately you are about to blow your engine, no audible signs 
Infiniti ....no oil
Sludge in engine from neglect can cause oil to burn, migrate etc...

Infiniti.... not my assumption, their statement, said lack of previous owner neglect, sludge developed and until I get their final statement, assume it clogged the oil return resulting in burning oil in cylinder wall or discharged through exhaust. Two ASE certified mechanics agree with the assessment. 
car fax report showed one service on the 4 year record.....February 24th when I had it changed, national check, not local and Infiniti had no nationwide service record either. 
Preexisting condition but need facts. New engine is $17,000, that's a lot in attorney fees....if the facts come out and it can be proven to be as assumed should be a fairly clear case. At this time it is a $25,000 paperweight.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Did you purchase their Maxcare warranty?


----------



## danol (Jun 10, 2006)

No and that is 100% on me. Was not going to go with an aftermarket, was going that week to extend through Infiniti. 30 days is their standard but was told due to no oil it would not have covered anything. That's where the preexisting condition comes into play. If proven the car had the issues at the time of the purchase ( sludge accumulation through neglect ) I have a case. It is riding on the Infiniti findings during their diagnostic of cause and oil depleting


----------



## danol (Jun 10, 2006)

No and that is 100% on me. Was not going to go with an aftermarket, was going that week to extend through Infiniti. 30 days is their standard but was told due to no oil it would not have covered anything. That's where the preexisting condition comes into play. If proven the car had the issues at the time of the purchase ( sludge accumulation through neglect ) I have a case. It is riding on the Infiniti findings during their diagnostic of cause and oil depleting


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

car max does not want to go to court, trust me on that. the squeaky wheel always gets the grease.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Still trying to figure out where the oil went. I think Infinity is full of dung.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

bigfishtx said:


> Still trying to figure out where the oil went. I think Infinity is full of dung.


I dont trust dealers, my experience is that their techs are terrible.


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Hang in there, keep us posted will be very interesting to see who blinks. 

I have done several deals with Carmax, surprised they are even not even accepting any form of responsibility, or taking a handsoff approach.


----------



## danol (Jun 10, 2006)

I've been told by the ASE guys that if the oil return ports get blocked that the oil will simply fill the head covers, the oil will be consumed in the cylinders or pushed through the exhaust. I'm not a mechanic whatsoever. Infiniti will be conducting the forensics and who better to get a sworn statement from than the experts with Infiniti. Can't say I trust any of them but in order to build my case Infiniti is the best I can get, cmax did not offer me an objective third party or I'd have gone with the 2cooler that reached out. Counsel recommends Infiniti should this get to mediation. Cannot disagree, it's all about factual leverage at this time. Hope to find an exhaust system with a big deposit of charred oil in it.....oh..that's where it went.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

If it went in the exhaust wouldn't it have been smoking like crazy? I still think infinity is blowing smoke up your rear saying they found no oil so they don't have to pay for a new engine under warranty.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

How do you really know if the oil change place really put in oil and if so how much?
I admit it sounds pessimistic, but you have 3 possible guilty parties (4 actually) so how can anything be proved?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

snapperlicious said:


> If it went in the exhaust wouldn't it have been smoking like crazy? I still think infinity is blowing smoke up your rear saying they found no oil so they don't have to pay for a new engine under warranty.


x100


----------



## danol (Jun 10, 2006)

2/20 oil change invoice. 5.5 quarts added. They use single containers for synthetic. Went another 3,300 before the issue. I have used them for some 15+'years and have never had an issue. I didn't watch but assumed all good and did not check the oil level.

I live in Crosby, work in SW Houston. Was told that it may be hard to detect oil in exhaust at 60+ mph. I didn't notice any smoke.....

This panel of "what the heck happened" is exactly where I am. Not a mechanic, didn't check the oil level as there were no recognizable symptoms....infiniti's preliminary assessment of former owner neglect is all I have until they complete the tear down forensics.....

I'm hoping to have answers very soon, as for now, speculation and assumption


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Good Luck! Just last year, the sweeties brand new Escape......to regular shop we used for years......was cleaning the engine the day after oil change...and just out of habit checked the oil level....nothing on the dipstick!! I now check oil after every change, and "mark" the oil filter to insure it is done. Only a few miles on after the change and probably no damage.

I have often wondered why they don't put a hole in the drain plug, and a safety wire so if the plug loosens, it will not fall out? I have not had it happen, but heard of others that have.

Later
R3F


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

synthetic oil could burn heavily with little to no smoke. I could definetly see it burning off in a couple thousand miles.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

danol said:


> 2/20 oil change invoice. 5.5 quarts added. They use single containers for synthetic. Went another 3,300 before the issue. I have used them for some 15+'years and have never had an issue. I didn't watch but *assumed* all good and did not check the oil level.
> 
> I live in Crosby, work in SW Houston. Was told that it may be hard to detect oil in exhaust at 60+ mph. I didn't notice any smoke.....
> 
> ...


Have you heard that "assumption is the mother of all f*ck-ups"?


----------



## danol (Jun 10, 2006)

*Update*

As of yesterday... Infiniti dropped oil pan, took off valve covers. cmax paid for it. No sludge as named in initial Infiniti diagnosis. Likely was NOT the preexisting condition Infiniti claimed. Cmax and Infiniti techs and SM both say it was not due to sludge.
Two options remain. Oil wasn't completely filled OR the car burned through 5.5 qts in 3,300 miles. Emailed Infiniti SM and asked:
Could the car go 3,300 miles with no oil?
Was there oil in the exhaust system?
Is the PCV functioning properly?
Should the low oil indicator light ( jump on) not have stayed on? I saw a 1 second flash, 10 minutes later the service engine came on. 20 miles later I was at Infiniti.

Cmax off the hook. Now it's oil guy or Infiniti warranty. 
We will see.........


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Interesting how fast things changed. I bet CM is happy to have paid for that work to find they are free.

Wonder if the motor is just a lemon and it finally caught up with it.


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

I am fully absorbed by this whole drama. What a big mess, and a huge disappointment for you, danol. I can imagine your degree of upset and disbelieve. I would be devastated, and not in a great position to absorb a repair bill of that magnitude. I still sure hope that something works out.


My Carmax anecdote includes a better outcome, for sure. I've bought one car from them. It's a Chevy, was still in its new car warranty period, and I added their extended warranty anyway, as I just hate the cost of even pulling into the driveway of a car repair shop any more. Since they will take the car back if you are not happy, I drove it straight to the Chevy dealer the next day, and asked them to check it over for any warranty work it needed. Luckily it was all okay and its records were all up to date in the Chevy database. This is a 2011 model, that I bought in January 2013. So far I am still super happy with it. (Now that I wrote this, I am knocking on the wooden table!)


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Very interesting scenario here. 
Danol, you did an excellent job of documenting everything and following all the procedures/diagnostics to get a RCA.
I'm looking forward for the outcome.


----------



## danol (Jun 10, 2006)

So during this past month a couple of 2coolers have reached out, may have a additional study done. Secondly, there are some companies that buy cars that have been in accidents, they document specific damages and have engines for this car with 20-30K miles for around $3K. If the 2cooler that owns a shop thinks this is a decent option may have him install one of these. That is IF I cannot find another solution under Infiniti warranty or factually trace it back to the oil change. 

$7-8K out of pocket is a lot better than the $17K Infiniti quote for a new crate installation. 

We will see, first world problem.

Have a great Easter Weekend friends. More will be revealed.........


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I still think texasfisherman nailed it on post # 66.


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I still think texasfisherman nailed it on post # 66.


Agreed, continue with your due deligence but this point needs to be addressed.


----------



## danol (Jun 10, 2006)

*Final chapter*

After a month of pointing fingers, inconclusive findings I'm in the solution mode. Cannot conclusively say it was a pre-existing sludge neglect issue. Cmax off the hook. No oil in exhaust, no oil on undercarriage. 3,300 miles since oil change, cannot pin it on oil change place. No oil- no Infiniti warranty.

Early on in this chain, a reputable second generation shop owner reached out to offer help if necessary in discovery of the problem. When I came to the conclusion that I may as well just get the solution myself I reached back out to James Meinen at SW Car Care Center. He found me a great deal on a 3.7 motor with 4,100 certified miles and will be installing the new motor at a great price. 
While I'd have preferred someone else to take responsibility for this issue, I feel great about this decision and the people and their service that will have me back on the road once completed.

I have not met James or his brother Matt in person yet. I know that just in the few conversations I've had with them they are stand up guys, with a passion for their business. James was post 66 if you want his 2cooler information.
Thanks 2cooler, thanks James for reaching out.

New chapter! Thanks all- dano


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Sometimes it's better to just bite the bullet and move forward, sounds like you're content with your decision, so good luck going forward.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

danol said:


> After a month of pointing fingers, inconclusive findings I'm in the solution mode. Cannot conclusively say it was a pre-existing sludge neglect issue. Cmax off the hook. No oil in exhaust, no oil on undercarriage. 3,300 miles since oil change, cannot pin it on oil change place. No oil- no Infiniti warranty.
> 
> Early on in this chain, a reputable second generation shop owner reached out to offer help if necessary in discovery of the problem. When I came to the conclusion that I may as well just get the solution myself I reached back out to James Meinen at SW Car Care Center. He found me a great deal on a 3.7 motor with 4,100 certified miles and will be installing the new motor at a great price.
> While I'd have preferred someone else to take responsibility for this issue, I feel great about this decision and the people and their service that will have me back on the road once completed.
> ...


Very good attitude, congrats!


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

danol said:


> After a month of pointing fingers, inconclusive findings I'm in the solution mode. Cannot conclusively say it was a pre-existing sludge neglect issue. Cmax off the hook. No oil in exhaust, no oil on undercarriage. 3,300 miles since oil change, cannot pin it on oil change place. No oil- no Infiniti warranty.
> 
> Early on in this chain, a reputable second generation shop owner reached out to offer help if necessary in discovery of the problem. When I came to the conclusion that I may as well just get the solution myself I reached back out to James Meinen at SW Car Care Center. He found me a great deal on a 3.7 motor with 4,100 certified miles and will be installing the new motor at a great price.
> While I'd have preferred someone else to take responsibility for this issue, I feel great about this decision and the people and their service that will have me back on the road once completed.
> ...


Make sure you put oil in it.

Kelly


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

kdubya said:


> Make sure you put oil in it.
> 
> Kelly


too soon!!!


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Similar story. Different results.

http://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/2017/05/14/betten-baker-dealership/321825001/


----------



## seadoons (Jul 4, 2012)

danol said:


> After a month of pointing fingers, inconclusive findings I'm in the solution mode. Cannot conclusively say it was a pre-existing sludge neglect issue. Cmax off the hook. No oil in exhaust, no oil on undercarriage. 3,300 miles since oil change, cannot pin it on oil change place. No oil- no Infiniti warranty.
> 
> Early on in this chain, a reputable second generation shop owner reached out to offer help if necessary in discovery of the problem. When I came to the conclusion that I may as well just get the solution myself I reached back out to James Meinen at SW Car Care Center. He found me a great deal on a 3.7 motor with 4,100 certified miles and will be installing the new motor at a great price.
> While I'd have preferred someone else to take responsibility for this issue, I feel great about this decision and the people and their service that will have me back on the road once completed.
> ...


Is their shop located in Katy on Mason Road? If so, they are a stand up shop that has been in business for well over 30 years.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

danol said:


> After a month of pointing fingers, inconclusive findings I'm in the solution mode. Cannot conclusively say it was a pre-existing sludge neglect issue. Cmax off the hook. No oil in exhaust, no oil on undercarriage. 3,300 miles since oil change, cannot pin it on oil change place. No oil- no Infiniti warranty.
> 
> Early on in this chain, a reputable second generation shop owner reached out to offer help if necessary in discovery of the problem. When I came to the conclusion that I may as well just get the solution myself I reached back out to James Meinen at SW Car Care Center. He found me a great deal on a 3.7 motor with 4,100 certified miles and will be installing the new motor at a great price.
> While I'd have preferred someone else to take responsibility for this issue, I feel great about this decision and the people and their service that will have me back on the road once completed.
> ...


I really suspect the problem is the place you had it change oil forgot to re-fill the oil. If this is the case, your car still runs for another 3K miles before the engine blown. The problem is "how can you prove that they did not?"


----------



## danol (Jun 10, 2006)

*Yes, yes, yes and no*

Yes they are on Mason off I-10. Great people. New engine has another 2,000 miles on it since picking it up. Checking oil about once a week. No burn rate yet, YES I'll continue to check the oil, YES, I'd refer them to anyone that wants quality service and a fair price. Just good folks. Forthright, on time, on budget. Not common in today's world. 
His name is James, brother is Matt. His 2cooler handle is txfisherman.

And the only NO- couldn't come up with a reason why........my dime but happy with the results.


----------

